# Black Walnut



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Need to get rid of this black walnut. Ends painted, aged 5 years inside, Meyerland area of Houston, must take all. Great price-free!!!


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Pickup pending.


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Wood is gone.


----------

